

Netflix Founder Acquires Online Education Start-Up - anuleczka
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/20/netflix-founder-acquires-online-education-start-up/#more-38799

======
jganetsk
Did I understand this correctly... it's Reed Hastings himself buying the
startup and NOT Netflix?

~~~
vtail
Yes, as both the title of the article and it's text clearly tell.

"He donated the the money to buy the company to Charter School Growth Fund.
The acquisition price was not disclosed. He also invested $10 million in
DreamBox to expand to more schools and subjects beyond math. He will become
chairman of the DreamBox board, while continuing his role at Netflix, and
DreamBox’s co-founder and chief executive, Lou Gray, will leave the company."

He = Reed Hastings

